# Bottles for tinctures



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a lot of tinctures started and no dropper bottles to use! I know I can just keep them in the mason jars, but need the dropper bottles for ease of use and for giving them to family members. Any trusted, reasonably priced sources you would recommend? 

Thank you!:flower:


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

My personal experience with dropper bottles has been it's impossible to order cost effectively anything less than by the case which for 1 and 2 oz dropper bottles is 144 bottles! Also a 1-0z bottle = 1 teaspoon which is a nice one time only dose. If someone is going to be taking a tincture on a daily basis or more than once a day those dropper bottles are useless! Better to try to find the amber/brown pint size bottles and instruct the dosee to take by the teaspoon full or put a teaspoon full in water/tea/juice to ingest. Much more effective treatments. Those dropper bottles in the stores are used to conform to the industry standards and to cover the company with regards to FDA regulations. Just my personal experience via having a tincture business years ago.

This is a good price and a case is only $10+ for 12 bottles.

http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item/G043


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you very much. I will certainly do that instead. My herb book and a lot of on-line sites recommend "xx drops" or "1/2 dropper" so I wasn't sure of what the teaspoon, etc equivalents would be. That was why I was trying to find the dropper bottles. Thanks again!


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

OOPS!! Been a while and my error. 1 liquid ounce = 6 teaspoons! 1/2 teaspoon = 30 drops. But still those 8 oz bottles are more better for home usage.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Just found this: http://paintcutpaste.com/painted-glass-votives/ I may have to find some glass paint. I like the idea of making the jars darker (to protect the contents from light), that way I can use the jars I already have, instead of buying new ones. But I can also paint the name of the contents on to it (for tinctures I want to keep a steady supply of). And they would be a nice decorative touch!


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice idea. I'm NOT artsy at all. LOL. No imagination either.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

This is where I get mine

http://www.sunburstbottle.com/glass-bottles


----------

